# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  OMG - White's Tree frog Approved!!!

## Gecko

Never thought I would see this in my life time, AVA approved Litoria caerulea for sale in Singapore. Just spoke to Jason, CF, he is preparing the paperworks. Get your tanks ready guys!

 :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:  

http://www.ava.gov.sg/AnimalsPetSect...xhib/PetShops/

----------


## Justikanz

Oh goodie!! AVA finally relaxed their hold...  :Razz: 

The main problem now I see is how to educate people to feed them when buying...  :Opps:  There are bound to be people buying them on impulse...

----------


## stormhawk

Thomas, its not surprising. Some of the big bookstores and even the libraries have books on Herptile care. Its a matter of time before the AVA loosens their grip, where herptiles are concerned. But it'll definitely be light years before they approve the keeping of amphibians like the Poison Arrow Frogs, aka Dendrobatids.

----------


## Justikanz

Well, if I did not remember wrongly, on the AVA website, they state something like the general fear of reptiles and amphibians as one main reason they ban the sale and keeping of them... Of course you will be surprised after reading such information...  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## benny

Great! I hope it's a sign of better things to come!

Cheers,

----------


## Ibn

Whoa, wasn't aware that you guys couldn't keep certain reptiles over there. Don't have a shot of a White's tree frog, but here's a black eye tree frog, a couple of Dendrobates, and a tomato frog to tie you guys over.  :Laughing:

----------


## Fei Miao

Good news for my vivarium! :Grin:  

here's a link
http://www.bright.net/~a1rep/a1whitecare.html

----------


## Gecko

Look under Economic Importance for Humans section, maybe one of the reasons that a baby step was taken:

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.ed..._caerulea.html

----------


## Fei Miao

AVA site states *Green Tree Frog* and *Litoria caerulea* as its scientific name, is that correct?

----------


## Gecko

Let's not look a gift horse in the mouth....the scientific name is the best reference, there are many other trade or common names for this species.

----------


## Quixotic

It is White's Tree Frog because the first person to describe the species is John White. Also known as Green Tree Frog because it is green in colour.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White's_Tree_Frog

Hopefully first of more good news to come.

----------


## benny

Eric you terrible person! You know we can't keep these little beauties here!

Cool shots! Love the second and third picture.

Cheers,

----------


## Ibn

The same can be said for certain species of fish around here (e.g. Asian arowanas).  :Sad:

----------


## CacaManiac

man i'm just so excited over this news... can't believe i have a chance to own a Frog i can actually let climb over my body.. i was always envious over some of my US buddies who have these guys!

----------


## aqualover

may be the intention is also to help keep mosquitoes at bay  :Smile:

----------


## davwong

Great can get another partner for my only whites.

----------


## Gecko

Heard the 1st Qian Hu shipment is in, in quarantine, once LFS is licensed, we will be spoilt for choice.

----------


## Quixotic

Question is... do the potential owners know the husbandry requirements of them? I think there is a potential of impulse buying in the starting weeks.

----------


## Justikanz

Yes, I agree. I think we might need to start a new thread on the proper husbandry of the frog (living conditions, food etc) and the frog's background information (potential size etc). We do not want the frogs to either die from improper care or released after the owners got sick and tired of caring for the frog.

----------


## Gecko

AVA to their credit, have put in some guidelines to educate public at point of purchase.

http://www.ava.gov.sg/NR/rdonlyres/0...entreefrog.pdf

----------


## Justikanz

Not much said... It is entirely up to the importer to provide the information... I would still say we might want to do some research and share the information here... In case the information might be misunderstood while in publication (less words used might give wrong meaning, etc) or wrong information is passed or the retailers simply bo-chap...  :Opps:   :Razz:

----------


## Quixotic

The leaflets are okay but I am not sure about the posters. How much information can be included in the poster?

The websites that I have visited has pages of information. It would have to be a huge poster to include all that. So I would agree that if the information is merely a summary, then it may not be as effective as thought.

In any case, the websites that I found while researching. 

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Re...estreefrog.cfm
http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/frogs...estreefrog.htm
http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/c...streefrog.html
http://www.centralpets.com/php/searc....php?Story=202
http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/caer.htm

The last one above is most interesting.

----------


## Justikanz

Will see when I have the time to digest and write up the information... Afterall, the first time a frog had been approved for sales and it might really create a buying frenzy... Hopefully, there will not be a cute froggie cartoon movie coming up soon!...

----------


## webbie180

Waiting for the approval of red-eyed tree frogs....

----------


## davwong

> Waiting for the approval of red-eyed tree frogs....


Me too..... :Jump for joy:

----------


## Betta Almighty

Hope they dont end up like the Nemo and Luo Han craze. Poor little fellas  :Sad:

----------


## Ibn

Didn't know that White's tree frogs were that treasured. They're really common in pet shops around here and I usually pass them by. 

Red eyes are a different story though.  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

there's a local hokkien saying: "When you can't get a fish, even a lowly shrimp will do" 

Hope AVA will add these lovely frogs on their list someday.  :Razz:   :Smile: , Love to see more of these critters here, but I agree folks here need to learn more on maintenance and upkeep and not buy on impulse.

----------


## dkk08

now I wonder... is it time to set up a herpetological society or some club to educate the public?  :Grin:

----------


## CacaManiac

Dkk08 
that would be really Great for those interested to enter Frogdom... people like myself... 
but for now, just a sub section in the forums would do..

----------


## davwong

Are the White's Tree Frog on sale yet?

----------


## Quixotic

> Are the White's Tree Frog on sale yet?


Haven't seen any on sale in the LFS yet. But since it is supposedly under quarantine at QH, I guess it won't be long.

----------


## webbie180

Maybe LFS doesnt know can sell now. Havent seen any too, been looking around.

----------


## Fei Miao

Drop by QH yesterday evening, the frogs are currently on sale... but the fellas seems skinny.

----------


## davwong

Did you get any and how much they are selling?

----------


## Fei Miao

No, I didn't get any, my vivarium is only a 1ft cube, IMO too small to house these critters.

----------


## Quixotic

I am assuming there are instructional leaflets and posters for the sale of the frog.

Were they useful to anyone who basically has zero knowledge in their husbandry?

----------


## webbie180

Price of frog????

----------


## Fei Miao

> Price of frog????


Please refrain from discussing prices openly.

----------


## Justikanz

Webbie, we do not enourage the discussion of prices openly on the forum. You could have read the reasons for editing certain posts before asking. Thanks. Please ask prices in private.

----------


## CacaManiac

damn when will we see White's Tree frog speciallity shops .... i want to create a 2 feet tank community in my room. been reading up alot on these guys. seems you can train them to ride on your shoulder

----------


## Fei Miao

so.. you heading to QH to get one? :Grin:

----------


## CacaManiac

don't know yet
QH does it open on Weekday, since there's no bus on weekdays i got to go in myself ah?
i was thinking on getting at least a pair

----------


## Fei Miao

opening hours daily from 9am to 6pm.

QIAN HU FISH FARM TRADING
71 Jalan Lekar, Sungei Tengah, Singapore 698950
Tel: 6766-7087

Call to check if they still have a ferry service from CCK MRT :Razz: 
I think there's a bus service(172?)that goes to the main road.

----------


## Lam_wn

Hi,
just FYI, the free shuttle bus service only operate on Weekends if i'm not wrong. From CCK mrt.
Not that I'm intending to get one, but out of curiosity, frog rearing in our tropical climate will ened to feed more to sustain the higher metabolic rate?
Its funny how most frogs originate from our region but are only cultivated in temperate America, Europe, etc..
thanks

----------


## CacaManiac

yeah the shuttle is on weekends only.. you can take 172 and 975 to get to the road and walk in. 
Lam wn probably we would need to feed them a little more.. but hey they got to eat. i'm just wondering how much these guys can take.

----------


## davwong

So anyone get any White's Tree Frog yet ?

----------


## Talos

hi guys, i previously worked in the Jurong Reptile Park and was in charge of the amphibians.

just some info for you guys.

the white's tree frogs are hardy critters and not difficult to care for. however you must ensure that they have clean water all the time and also do some misting daily. you can actually just use a small container or dish for water but make sure you change the water in there everyday.

for those of you who plan to keep them in your bedroom, i strongly advise against it. they croak now and then, especially during the evening and when you mist them. when its going to rain and you mist them generously, they'll usually start croaking. its quite fun actually but you won't be able to sleepp then.  :Grin:

----------


## bossteck

HI Talos, 

Great to read your sharing. Are they easy to breed in captivity?
By the way, any one spotted sale of the frog elsewhere, kindly share please.

----------


## Quixotic

Check with Azmi, I think can be found in EcoCulture/Cichlids Forever.

----------


## Talos

> HI Talos, 
> 
> Great to read your sharing. Are they easy to breed in captivity?
> By the way, any one spotted sale of the frog elsewhere, kindly share please.


so far i know of a guy at punggol who managed to breed them succuesfully. but they were kept outdoors and exposed to the natural elements and weather patterns. i guess that's the best way to keep herptiles.

and it'll be easier for you to simulate heavy rain by drenching them with water outdoors to stimulate breeding.

----------


## bossteck

Hi Quixotic and Talos, 

Thanks for the responses! 

Cheers!

----------


## Talos

anytime bro.
keep us posted on your search.

----------


## webbie180

Where's Eco culture? Is it in Pasir Ris?

----------


## Talos

> Where's Eco culture? Is it in Pasir Ris?


its at Cichlids Forever, at upper serangoon road, opposite serangoon JC

----------


## Justikanz

White's Tree Frog!!  :Smile: 

I just love the way they seem to smile...  :Grin: 





Its home...


Taken from Eco Culture.

----------


## Justikanz

More pictures of the White's Tree Frog...

My colleague says this looks like a plastic frog...


Can you see it?




Lastly, a big smile!  :Smile: 


Have a nice day!

----------


## Fei Miao

Beautiful shots, love them! Great set-up for the froggies as well...presumed these taken at the workshop?

----------


## davwong

They are taken in the display tank at Eco-culture.

----------


## Justikanz

Yes, frogs and tank from Eco Culture. Taken during the day of the workshop.  :Smile:

----------


## x3christian1

why are certain frogs illegal there?

----------

